# softmodded xbox booted back to ms dash, how do i switch back?



## Sean Barry (Mar 8, 2015)

I got an old original xbox which was running xbmc. I must have turned it on with the CD tray open and it has reverted back to the Microsoft dashboard. How do I switch back to xbmc? I know it is softmodded because the labels underneath are intact so it hasn't been opened. I don't know however which softmod was used. Anybody know any key presses or boot methods to switch back to xbmc? Thanks!


----------



## gudenau (Mar 8, 2015)

Rebooting should work.


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 8, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Rebooting should work.


 
No luck rebooting, it keeps reverting to MS dash.
Also unplugged as cmos battery no longer holds a charge, but always it boots back to MS dash.


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like the softmod may have failed, if so does anyone have any recovery advice?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 8, 2015)

Xbox doesn't have a battery, it's got a capacitor to keep track of time.
Boot the box by pressing eject.
Does the softmod menu boot up?


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like the xbox is dying, video just failed. I'll need to open it up and re-glue the chips.
We'll just have to see will it come back from the dead.


----------



## gudenau (Mar 8, 2015)

Sean Barry said:


> Looks like the xbox is dying, video just failed. I'll need to open it up and re-glue the chips.
> We'll just have to see will it come back from the dead.


 
At least your avatar is appropriate.


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 8, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> At least your avatar is appropriate.


 
I don't think I'll let this one die just yet. The thermal paste on chips breaks down over a few years. Some new paste should put a bit of life back in this old dog, and if not I'll bury it in the garden :-)


----------



## gudenau (Mar 8, 2015)

Sean Barry said:


> I don't think I'll let this one die just yet. The thermal paste on chips breaks down over a few years. Some new paste should put a bit of life back in this old dog, and if not I'll bury it in the garden :-)


 
In some stories he is in charge of death, you can be prevented from dying if he so chooses.


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 8, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Xbox doesn't have a battery, it's got a capacitor to keep track of time.
> Boot the box by pressing eject.
> Does the softmod menu boot up?


 

Got the video back! Booted with eject button but it still goes to MS dashboard.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 8, 2015)

Hmm seems that the alternate dash's launcher is missing.
resoftmodding is the only option then.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 8, 2015)

As a last measure though, try holding the power button while booting up the Xbox. You never know if the console has a modchip instead of a softmod.


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 9, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> As a last measure though, try holding the power button while booting up the Xbox. You never know if the console has a modchip instead of a softmod.


 
Tried holding power, but it looks like a softmod. I do see SID installer on HD. Will get a game which will help me reboot softmod, splinter cell looks like best option.


----------



## Sean Barry (Mar 10, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> As a last measure though, try holding the power button while booting up the Xbox. You never know if the console has a modchip instead of a softmod.


 
Tried booting with power button pressed but didn't work. I took a look inside and no hardware modchip, in HD files there is a mechwarrior and SID save so definitely softmodded. Will get mechwarrior or splintercell/007/etc to try rerunning the SID file. We'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Nathan-91 (Jun 7, 2018)

I know this Post is Old but it may be Because your Time and Date need to be Set Correctly. Do this and Reboot the System and Voila! Should be Sorted :-)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 8, 2018)

Nathan-91 said:


> I know this Post is Old but it may be Because your Time and Date need to be Set Correctly. Do this and Reboot the System and Voila! Should be Sorted :-)


No that would have caused a boot loop. Luckily all semi-current dashes don't use the xbox's clock anymore.


----------



## Nathan-91 (Jun 8, 2018)

MrCokeacola said:


> No that would have caused a boot loop. Luckily all semi-current dashes don't use the xbox's clock anymore.



Cool, Just a Thought was all :-) Hope it was Sorted for the Guy though its a nightmare when you can't figure something out even when competant in what you are doing


----------

